# Dubai



## DerAlsterdorfer (17. März 2009)

Moin!
Morgen abend geht es zum vierten Mal nach Dubai und endlich(!) hat meine Regierung genehmigt, dass meine Reiserute mit in den Koffer wandern darf! |supergri Yuhuuhhh!!!

Ich werde wohl nur von der Küste aus angeln, mal am Strand mit Grundmontage (Paternoster oder Laufbleimontage mit Fischfetzen/Shrimps oder ähnliches) und mal mit Blinker oder Wobbler an einer Mole direkt an der Palm...

Hat jemand Erfahrungen in Dubai gemacht, die er mir gerne noch kurzfristig mitteilen möchte??? Für jeden Tipp wäre ich dankbar, Abmarsch ist morgen um 15.30 Uhr...

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg

Robert


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (22. März 2009)

*AW: Dubai*

Moin vom Golf!
Kurz mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht:
WIr haben die Moeglichkeit am Fusse der Palm an den Strand zu gehen. Rechterhand ist eine Mole, dort waren auch schon 4 Angler zu gange. 100 meter entfernt von der Mole habe ich dann erstmal die Blinker ausgepackt und hab mich bis yum Bauchnabel ins 25 Grad "kalte" |supergri Wasser gestellt...es war schon kurz vor Sonnenuntergang aber ich hatte keinen Anfasser. Dann haben wir zum Spass fuer meinen Sohn und seinen Cousin "lady-fische" aus dem Supermarkt an den Drilling vom Blinker gehaengt, 3 meter ausgeworfen und die Kleinen einkurbeln lassen. Beim 2. mal dachte ich auf einmal Nanu?...wat haengt denn da auf einmal dran?!?|bigeyes
...da hatte sich doch tatsaechlich ein Tintenfisch oder von daher Statur her zu deuten ein Sepia in den Fisch verbissen! |bigeyes Direkt vor meinen Fuessen hat er wasserspritzend losgelassen, da habe ich ihn noch versucht mit dem Blinker zu "erwischen" hat auch beinahe geklappt....
Da war ich ziemlich motiviert und der hat schliesslich in Knietiefe gebissen. Also Grundmontage rausgeholt, Fischfetzen drauf und bis in die Dunkelheit weitergemacht...Ergebnis: Ohne Ende Bisse gehabt (Fetzen bzw. Haken zu gross oder Fische zu vorsichtig) aber nichts mehr gelandet.
Insgesamt kann man sagen, dass es an der Palm von Fischen wimmelt, ueberall sprangen zu spaeter stunde Fische aus dem Wasser und waren Schwaerme von Beutefischen in Ufernaehe zu sehen. Hat mich etwas ueberrascht...aber die "Drainage" Leitungen unter der Palm sollen wohl schon seit einiger Zeit laufen (1 Jahr oder laenger) und mein Schwager berichtete mir, dass ein Bekannter auf der Palm von seinem Garten aus :g schon einen kleinen Hai in einer der schmalen Buchten gefangen hat...
Ich bin optimistisch in den kommenden Tagen nochmal ans Wasser zu kommen und noch etwas rauszuziehen...ich werde dazu nochmal andere Koeder auftreiben: Shrimps,Muscheln usw. Hat ggf. noch jemand einen Tipp fuer die Koederwahl? >Fuer Brot habe ich keine geeigneten (kleine) Haken dabei...|rolleyes
Sonnige Gruesse aus der Wueste!
Robert


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (3. April 2009)

*AW: Dubai*

Moin!
Zurück aus Dubai, kann ich sagen, dass sich die ersten Angelversuche wirklich gelohnt haben! Trotz der langjährigen Baumaßnahmen im persischen Golf, scheint die Tierwelt in Takt zu sein! An der Palm wimmelt es von Fischen und fangen kann man auch ganz gut! 
Am vergangenen Donnerstag, an meinem vorletzten Tag, hat es geregnet (!!!) und das nicht wenig (Wolkenbruch vom feinsten). Am gleichen Abend bin ich wieder an die Mole an der Palm gefahren und hab mir einige Muscheln und Seepocken gesammelt. Zusätzlich hatte ich auch noch Sardinen und ähnliches vom Supermarkt im Gepäck. Allerdings haben sich die Muscheln als absoluter Topköder am Brandungssystem erwiesen. Muschelfleisch auf die Haken, Montage lediglich in 5-20 m Entfernung vom Ufer neben der Mole platziert (dort befindet sich direkt am Ufer ein großes ca.20x20m Loch, wo es einige Meter tief abfällt und steinig ist) und ab ging die Post!|supergri
In der Dämmerung fing ich als erstes eine "seabream" wie mir vor ort gesagt wurde --> hat wie ne Dorade geschmeckt, lecker! In der Dunkelheit, dann noch einen kleinen Seebrassenartigen mit schwarzen Fleck--> Name?
Und zu guter Letzt gab es einen Hammerbiss...daraufhin hatte ich einen echt guten Drill, wobei ich zwischenzeitlich aufgeben wollte, als der Bursche sich hinter Steinen verkeilt hatte. Mit ein bißchen Geduld kam er hervor und ich konnte den "catfish" landen. Erstmal war ich total baff, dass der kleine so einen Alarm gemacht hat, aber bei der Schwanzflosse kein Wunder...dann bejubelte ich meinen ersten welsartigen Fisch aus dem Salzwasser! :vik:
Mein angelnder Nachbar aus Bangladesh sagte mir, dass es sich um eine regionale Art handelt, die wohl nur im Golf vorkommt...kennt jemand die Art??? Der Kollege war sooo unendlich schleimig, da können sich unsere Aale ne Scheibe abschneiden! #6
In der Küche war der Bursche auch erstklassig! 
Also ich kann nur sagen, dass sich meine ersten Dubai Erfahrungen positiv überrascht haben und ich mich schon auf das nächste Mal freue, dann vielleicht mal mit einem Kajak zwischen den Inseln rumgurken, dabei kann man dann nämlich auch auf Barrakuda oder "Hammour" (lokale Grouper-Art) stoßen!:m
Viele Grüße aus HAM
Robert


----------



## GiantKiller (4. April 2009)

*AW: Dubai*

hübsche fischlein.
hast du den wels schon identifizieren können?

die angelei auf die dortigen snapper ist sicher interessant,
wenn du wieder hingehst kannst du es ja mal versuchen.


----------



## powermesh (4. April 2009)

*AW: Dubai*



DerAlsterdorfer schrieb:


> Moin!
> Zurück aus Dubai, kann ich sagen, dass sich die ersten Angelversuche wirklich gelohnt haben! Trotz der langjährigen Baumaßnahmen im persischen Golf, scheint die Tierwelt in Takt zu sein! An der Palm wimmelt es von Fischen und fangen kann man auch ganz gut!
> Am vergangenen Donnerstag, an meinem vorletzten Tag, hat es geregnet (!!!) und das nicht wenig (Wolkenbruch vom feinsten). Am gleichen Abend bin ich wieder an die Mole an der Palm gefahren und hab mir einige Muscheln und Seepocken gesammelt. Zusätzlich hatte ich auch noch Sardinen und ähnliches vom Supermarkt im Gepäck. Allerdings haben sich die Muscheln als absoluter Topköder am Brandungssystem erwiesen. Muschelfleisch auf die Haken, Montage lediglich in 5-20 m Entfernung vom Ufer neben der Mole platziert (dort befindet sich direkt am Ufer ein großes ca.20x20m Loch, wo es einige Meter tief abfällt und steinig ist) und ab ging die Post!|supergri
> In der Dämmerung fing ich als erstes eine "seabream" wie mir vor ort gesagt wurde --> hat wie ne Dorade geschmeckt, lecker! In der Dunkelheit, dann noch einen kleinen Seebrassenartigen mit schwarzen Fleck--> Name?
> ...


wünsche dir gute fische!neid kenne ich nicht.aber dubai-fischen respekt!!!!wünsche dir alles gute.
wald-bach- fluss -seen-natur-fischen ist für uns eu  angler halt der altag.


----------



## Luccio (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dubai*

Hallo!
Gibt es Neuigkeiten bezüglich Spinnfischen in Dubai?
Grüße,

Florian


----------



## HarryO. (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dubai*



Luccio schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Gibt es Neuigkeiten bezüglich Spinnfischen in Dubai?
> Grüße,
> 
> Florian


 

ähäm....der kamerad ist schon wieder in deutschland:g


----------



## Luccio (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dubai*

Das ist mir schon klar....
Ich hoffte, daß vielleicht sonst jemand Erfahrung gesammelt hat.#c


----------



## bastelberg (6. November 2009)

*AW: Dubai*



DerAlsterdorfer schrieb:


> Moin!
> Zurück aus Dubai, kann ich sagen, dass sich die ersten Angelversuche wirklich gelohnt haben! Trotz der langjährigen Baumaßnahmen im persischen Golf, scheint die Tierwelt in Takt zu sein! An der Palm wimmelt es von Fischen und fangen kann man auch ganz gut!
> Am vergangenen Donnerstag, an meinem vorletzten Tag, hat es geregnet (!!!) und das nicht wenig (Wolkenbruch vom feinsten). Am gleichen Abend bin ich wieder an die Mole an der Palm gefahren und hab mir einige Muscheln und Seepocken gesammelt. Zusätzlich hatte ich auch noch Sardinen und ähnliches vom Supermarkt im Gepäck. Allerdings haben sich die Muscheln als absoluter Topköder am Brandungssystem erwiesen. Muschelfleisch auf die Haken, Montage lediglich in 5-20 m Entfernung vom Ufer neben der Mole platziert (dort befindet sich direkt am Ufer ein großes ca.20x20m Loch, wo es einige Meter tief abfällt und steinig ist) und ab ging die Post!|supergri
> In der Dämmerung fing ich als erstes eine "seabream" wie mir vor ort gesagt wurde --> hat wie ne Dorade geschmeckt, lecker! In der Dunkelheit, dann noch einen kleinen Seebrassenartigen mit schwarzen Fleck--> Name?
> ...



Der Catfish scheint denen in Florida zu gleichen. Habe davon massenweise Abends rausgeholt. Sind an der leichten Spinnrute mit Fetzenköder oder Squid der absolute Hammer. Kämpfer vom feinsten. Hab die ganzen Jahre gehört: die schmecken nicht und wieder rein damit. Dieses Jahr anders. Einen gefangen, filetiert, mehliert, gebraten, vorsichtig gekostet und wirklich überrascht vom guten Geschmack.


----------



## Tanckom (7. November 2009)

*AW: Dubai*

Hallo,
ich sag dir nur, pass auf wenn du mit dem Boot rausfährst, denn es ist einem mal geschen, das er die Seegrenze überschritten hat und deshalb wurde er verknakt.^^

Gruss
Lars


----------



## Allrounder 13 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dubai*

Hallo, 
ich fliege nächste Woche nach Dubai an die Palm.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie und wo man an der Palm die Welse fängt?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Oldbutspicy (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dubai*

NÖ...
doch wenn Du einen Tip für die besten Golfplätze brauchst... dann könnte ich Dir helfen.
((sorry...doch das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen....))


----------



## Allrounder 13 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dubai*

Nein,
ich weiß nicht mit welcher Methode ich von der Mole aus an der Palm Angeln soll.
Könnte mir da jemand behilflich sein?


----------

